# Are abcesses common?



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

In the past week, I have had 2 goats come down with abcesses. One was a 5 year old tog wether who had an abcess under the cheeek bone/eye area. The other was a 2 month old goat that had an abcess in the armpit area.

Are abcesses common? We aren't sure what caused either. We live where there is cheat grass (which gets sharp) and the goats eat the Russian Olive trees (sharp, long thorns).

Is there a way to prevent abcesses?

Tonia


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

have both goats been tested (or did you have the pus tested) for CL?

The location is suspicious.


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

I spoke with the vet this morning and the abcess wasn't in a lymph node. Where I got the baby, the person is a licensed breeder/dairy and she is CAE and CL free.

Tonia


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

In my experience they are. 
this time of year the grass seeds are getting lodged in the goats hair. Needle grass will literally boar in to the skin and become infected. Lance the abscess the cut should be made vertically and be 3/4 the size of the abscess to allowing it to drain. add a topical antibiotic and let it heal. do not cover the cut with a bandage allow it to drain.


----------

